# Laptop REPLACEMENT Battery reviews???



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi all,

I am looking for a battery for my 17" laptop 68Wh A1189 

The apple store rep suggested I try ebay for a cheaper battery rather than the apple swap program. 

I went to ebay and was about to pull the trigger when i thought i would check amazon. 
From what I could 'see' the batteries were all the same, but the reviews were all over the place. What concerned me though was a few people who said the non oem replacement batteries had exploded.

Although my laptop is old, I want to continue to use it and am not interested in it exploding or catching fire.


Does anyone here have any experience with these replacement batteries? Am I better off (just to be on the safe side) with paying the extra $60 and going with the apple oem battery?


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

my experience with non-apple batteries has been crap. I've had models from dr bott, BTI and whatever the junk is they sell from battdepot.ca. the runtime has generally been less than stellar at best, unusable at worst. i had to send back 2 of 4 BTI (less than 3 month old) models i tried for RMA (at my own expense too, might i add) and then 1 of those 2 replacements also failed within weeks. 

the last batch i ordered from battdepot.ca didn't even fit in the computers they were supposed to fit in. they were a good 1.5-2mm thicker than the original apple battery, and when placed into the laptop pushed up on the back of the trackpad and button rendering it useless.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

broad said:


> my experience with non-apple batteries has been crap. I've had models from dr bott, BTI and whatever the junk is they sell from battdepot.ca. the runtime has generally been less than stellar at best, unusable at worst. i had to send back 2 of 4 BTI (less than 3 month old) models i tried for RMA (at my own expense too, might i add) and then 1 of those 2 replacements also failed within weeks.
> 
> the last batch i ordered from battdepot.ca didn't even fit in the computers they were supposed to fit in. they were a good 1.5-2mm thicker than the original apple battery, and when placed into the laptop pushed up on the back of the trackpad and button rendering it useless.


+1; I'd only buy/sell genuine Apple batteries.


----------



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

Lars said:


> +1; I'd only buy/sell genuine Apple batteries.


I was reading similar comments from Amazon. I think i'll just spend the extra money and opt for the swap program at apple. I don't have time for issues like that.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

macmac said:


> The apple store rep suggested I try ebay for a cheaper battery rather than the apple swap program.


I can't believe the rep suggest using a non-Apple battery.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Hmmm... I and for those I've bought replacement batteries for have never had *any* trouble with the batteries I've bought from intelligentbatteries.ca and lately battdepot.ca and before that newertech.com, and believe it or not the high capacity battery from newertech is still giving good service in an G4 iBook!!


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

keep in mind that a place like battdepot doesn't make their batteries...they, much like apple, most likely simply buy from whoever is selling what they need at the best price. 

much the same way a macbook that came with a toshiba hard drive could get a samsung on a warranty replacement, i would be willing to bet that the product supplied on a battdepot order in january might be different to that in june..


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

I've bought replacement batteries from battdepot.ca on several occasions and had no issues. I'd order from them again for an out-of-warranty laptop.


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

Just a couple of weeks ago I got a replacement battery from battdepot.ca and so far it's worked great. I'm getting the same charge I did when my 2008 macbook was brand new. 

And for the record, when I called Apple to see if I could get my battery replaced, the guy on the phone also recommended I look into 3rd party batteries.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I got a replacement battery from battdepot.ca yesterday for my son's 2008 MacBook. Fit perfectly without issues and restored the machine to full power and full operating time. So go ahead Lars and broad, spend more than twice what is required to refresh a four year old machine via Apple. Most of us simply want a bit more life out of a faithful and reliable machine without Apple sticking it to us.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

+1. 100%.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey man..go nuts. Buddy asked for "experiences" and we gave em.. Can't speak for Lars, but mine are based off numerous unique batteries from several brands, none of which have been good. But hey....if you bought one this afternoon and you're happy with it they all must be great, right??

:lmao:


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

I need a new batt for my 2006 MB..Think I'm gonna go cheap and get an off brand.. It's jus not worth it to me to spend $100+ on a new battery


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

broad said:


> Hey man..go nuts. Buddy asked for "experiences" and we gave em.. Can't speak for Lars, but mine are based off numerous unique batteries from several brands, none of which have been good. But hey....if you bought one this afternoon and you're happy with it they all must be great, right??
> 
> :lmao:


I got it yesterday, not today. $62 including freight to my door. 

Oh, and by the way, the one I bought TWO YEARS ago is still performing normally in my seven year old G4 iBook. Just sayin'.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

I contributed to a similar thread the first week of January. Bought from battdepot.ca back then, $67. Works like a charm in my MBook 2007. Looked exactly the same as the original battery.
/M.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

broad said:


> Hey man..go nuts. Buddy asked for "experiences" and we gave em.. Can't speak for Lars, but mine are based off numerous unique batteries from several brands, none of which have been good. But hey....if you bought one this afternoon and you're happy with it they all must be great, right??
> :lmao:


Who is "Buddy" to whom you refer??


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

The original battery on my 2009 Macbook 'burst' (top peeled off it after it bulging so bad it was pushing the keyboard up). People on here had mentioned similar cases where Apple replaced them, but I tried and no luck. So I went with a battery from battepot.ca. It's been running with that battery for a few months now and has been working great. About the same battery life as the original.


----------



## dstanic (Feb 18, 2012)

do they make aftermarket batteries with higher capacity? I just bought my macbook and they put a brand new apple battery in it, and it lasts 2-3 hours (typical of other laptops). I was really spoiled with the 9-cell ebay battery I had on my previous Acer netbook.. 9-10hours easy out of that thing! But it stuck out the back so size didn't matter.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

pm-r said:


> Who is "Buddy" to whom you refer??





macmac said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking for a battery for my 17" laptop 68Wh A1189
> 
> ...


please try to stay with us pm-r


----------



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Folks,

I am chiming in again. Clearly from here the majority of you have had good experiences. But one look on amazon.com and other places, the reviews are less than stellar. I opted eventually for an apple battery. I just couldn't be bothered with the headaches that might come with failing batteries and I don't want my battery to explode. I got the warranty swap battery for $102. Spend $60 and save money, or spend an extra $40 and have piece of mind. I'll opt for piece of mind.


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

macmac said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am chiming in again. Clearly from here the majority of you have had good experiences. But one look on amazon.com and other places, the reviews are less than stellar. I opted eventually for an apple battery. I just couldn't be bothered with the headaches that might come with failing batteries and I don't want my battery to explode. I got the warranty swap battery for $102. Spend $60 and save money, or spend an extra $40 and have piece of mind. I'll opt for piece of mind.


To each their own for sure. Only one note, I was only looking for a replacement because my stock Mac battery exploded lol. The top literally popped right off it. So in my case I guess I wasn't as worried about something like that since it already happened. In a thread like this where someone is asking advice, people can only post their experiences. People will buy whatever they want.


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

macmac said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am chiming in again. Clearly from here the majority of you have had good experiences. But one look on amazon.com and other places, the reviews are less than stellar. I opted eventually for an apple battery. I just couldn't be bothered with the headaches that might come with failing batteries and I don't want my battery to explode. I got the warranty swap battery for $102. Spend $60 and save money, or spend an extra $40 and have piece of mind. I'll opt for piece of mind.


The reason I had to replace my Apple battery was because it was swelling to the point where the battery cover was popping out the computer's base. So not even Apple batteries are foolproof


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

macmac said:


> I got the warranty swap battery for $102. Spend $60 and save money, or spend an extra $40 and have piece of mind. I'll opt for piece of mind.


There are good-quality replacement battery makers -- like Newer, for example -- and there are CCKO (cheap Chinese knock-offs) that can be a crap shoot. If the Apple battery was worth the extra $40 for *peace* of mind to you, that's fine.

Sometimes, going cheap pays off big time. Sometimes, a space shuttle blows up.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

broad said:


> please try to stay with us pm-r



Oh goody, yet another succinct caustic comment from member broad. What's new??

I guess I just didn't realize that macmac was your "buddy" you referred to. My greatest apologies for not knowing that.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

If the laptop is fairly new and need for a 2nd battery.. i would say, yes go for an original battery. But starting 3rd year or even more, I personally don't see the reason on spending hundreds for a new battery.

recently replaced the battery on my 09 macbook for about 60$.. It was the best 60$ ever spent.


----------



## unsatisfiedcustomerno1076 (Jun 26, 2014)

*Battdepot = the worst*

My battery for my macbook pro from battdepot didn't fit either. The power cord was too short to plug it in and seat it properly. Even worse the connector fell apart in my hand... They made me pay shipping to send it back but were nice enough to forgo the 15% restock fee (WTF! It's not my fault they sent me a bad battery) only AFTER I took about seven different pictures for them. Then they didn't even refund me the actual cost of the battery. I'm out fifty bucks and still need to purchase a new battery.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear this. I guess there are lemons out there wherever you go. I chimed in earlier, my $60 replacement still going strong, 3 years, I think, no bulging. I know, though, that I'm on borrowed time with the MBook. I mean, 7 years. Pretty impressive. The new 'Air' is beckoning, however...


----------



## unsatisfiedcustomerno1076 (Jun 26, 2014)

*Turns out I lied*

They *did* charge me a 15% restock fee... for their own mistake. Glad to hear your battery worked, wish they would have sent me a new one, which is what I asked for, but I guess they didn't want to pay the shipping it would take to get it to me. Now I somehow have to find the money to buy it somewhere else.

Once I sent them the RMA they stopped communication and I had to send them an email asking what was going on. They responded to my email (never bothered to let me know they received the battery and that they had refunded my money rather than send me a new one). I waited two weeks for the battery, a week of convincing them it wouldn't work, and two weeks of waiting for a new one. Five weeks of wasted time.

Instead they sent me what seemed like a copy and paste reply, something about how they appreciated my business and hoped I was satisfied. Plus they also never responded to my personal email, they only bothered to reply after I switched to my work email (I work for a news station)

I was so excited that this was going to work because it would have saved me $100 ...


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

unsatisfiedcustomerno1076 said:


> My battery for my macbook pro from battdepot didn't fit either. The power cord was too short to plug it in and seat it properly.


The MacBook Pros from 2009-2010 used very similar but fatally different batteries.
When ordering for these machines, the most reliable course is to open the Mac up first and read the Apple battery number, A1322 or A1331 or whatever, and quote that number when ordering so the supplier can ID the correct battery. You cannot go by year and screen size alone. In this case the supplier was foolish to ship without verifying first.


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

About battery replacement, as a dyi person, I get very angry.
It is fairly easy on most kinds of (computer) battery packs to replace the cells ( mostly Lithium Polymer for the last 7 years). For a diy adept it is even fairly easy to jumpstart cells that have been left alone too long a while and have drained because of that, and charge them gently cell per cell afterwards. Cell per cell they will often be A OK, for a long while still.
But it is fairly impossible to reset the el cheapo Texas Instruments chip that controls the entire battery packs.
Some ( mainly far eastern?) traders may have found a way to do so (actually there is a way, but it involves hard- and software from Texas Instruments, as well as a more or less dedicated computer to run it on- far too complicated and expensive for hobbyist one-offs) , and thus "refurbish" battery packs with cells that are on the blink. The way to do it right commercially is to reset the chip, and replace the cells with new ones. Which- for the worst cases- they obviously do not.
Thus you never know if you get genuine new cells on knockoffs.


----------



## unsatisfiedcustomerno1076 (Jun 26, 2014)

*@canadaRAM*

"In this case the supplier was foolish to ship without verifying first."

It was foolish of them. Especially because I contacted them first, provided them make, model and year of my laptop and battery model as well. Then asked if the battery on their website would work with it. They responded with a yes, so I ordered it.


----------

